# StarCraft Lag and ports won't open



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

I am running WinXP 32 bit SP3. I have a netgear wgr614v6 router and we have DSL. It is wireless but my pc is plugged directly into the router. 3 gb ram, 3 ghz pent 4 processor. My windows firewall is turned off and I am not using a 3rd party, just the NAT on the router. No norton is installed, I used a norton removal tool so it is completely removed. I get major lag when I play starcraft with more than two people in a game. I have read up about it, and starcraft requires port 6112 open. I have opened it in my security settings and gone into the router setting and forwarded it, also tried triggering the port. Using a port scanner I found that it still won't open. I have changed the NAT settings to open, and the scanner still shows the port is closed. I have set a DMZ to my pc, which has a static ip, and still the port is not open. I have set the nat to open AND set a DMZ, still nothing. I have the latest firmware for the router. Every other game works perfectly (diablo 2, bf2, bf2142, doom 3, guild wars, anything). Any other ideas on getting that port to actually open would be greatly appreciated.

Just to clarify, when I attempted to open the ports, I went to start->control panel->security center->windows firewall. It is off. I clicked on advanced, hi-lighted my connection and clicked settings, then added services for ports 6112 both TCP and UDP. I have also done the same on the exceptions page even though the firewall is off. I then went into the browser menu for the router, went to port forwarding/port triggering and added services there for those ports with my ip address.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

di you have any other antivirus programs or anti spyware programs?


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

I was using norton until just recently, when I was having problems with some applications. As of now I have nothing running in the background, but I have ewido installed


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

I spoke to my isp and asked them if they need to unblock the ports. They said all ports are open except 25. Also my DSL modem does not have any firewall or blocked ports. And just to make it clear above, I have nothing running at the moment because I was trying to dignose this problem. We get free anti-spyware software through AT&T and will be reinstalling it all after I fix this issue


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try this link. http://portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Starcraft/Starcraftindex.htm

Select your router and it will tell you how and what ports need to be open in your router.


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

I did that...I forwarded ports on my router using that page, set up a DMZ, changed NAT to open, and disabled the SPI firewall, all separately and individually. And I DO have a static IP, also reserved that IP for my computer. None of that works. And my ISP is not blocking any ports. I am going to try to plug directly into my modem later today


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

So I plugged directly into the modem and it still didn't work


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so its probably not your router

is starcraft on the exceptions list on your firewall?


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes. But I've also turned off the firewall. The starcraft.exe file is on the exception list, and under advanced I added port 6112 twice. one for udp and one for tcp


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try plugging your computer directly to the modem


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

Milamber said:


> So I plugged directly into the modem and it still didn't work


So like I stated a few posts back, I already tried that


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

The modem is a motorola 2210-02 software version 7.7.3r5.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Make sure you have the latest patch
http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=21149


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes I have the latest patch. I've been working on this problem for about a month, so I believe the problem to be a setting on the modem because the game doesn't work on any pc in our house, even when it it plugged directly into the modem. Is there a setting that would block that? I have switched it to bridged mode, but then I can not connect to the internet, even when I removed my static IP


----------



## Milamber (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, when I plug directly into the modem and switch a setting to 'Yes, use Public IP Address" I can connect to the game and internet. But when I plug back into the router, no one can connect with that setting. What do I need to change on my router


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

iwhen you plug int othe router set it up the connection so thats thats its a public connection with the set up wizard


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Milamber, your using a DSL service with modem leads me to believe that your ISP has you inside a NAT if not a few layers of NAT. This means that you must contact them and request that the required ports be forwarded through their routers.

Good luck!


----------

